# My Equipment!!!



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

As you told me, I opened a post in this section.

Well, my equipment is:

- Onkyo's A/V TX-SR605 :yay:
- KEF Speaker system KHT2005.2 :jump:
- DVD Onkyo DV-SP405
- PS2 :clap:
- M8-HTPRO Panamax power conditioner :T
- 37" LCD Sharp Screen LC37D64U :jiggy:
- Audioquest X-2 cables for speakers and HDM-I G for LCD :clap:

As you can see, I'm starting with this, my real job is with proaudio!!!
But is really nice to be here!!


----------

